# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Θέρμανση με λέβητα επαγωγής SAV?

## alekos22

Έχει τοποθετήσει ή έχει δει κάποιος απο το φόρουμ κατί σαν αυτό.
http://www.energetikasolar.gr/index....ally-induction

Σύμφωνα με δεδομένα της εταιρίας το σύστημα που αντικαθιστά το λέβητα πετρελαίου που έχω είναι το SAV5.
Για να δούμε το κόστος: έστω ότι λέβητας θα λειτουργήσει συνολικά 8 ώρες ημερησίως 

ΛΕΒΗΤΑΣ ΠΕΤΡ. ΚΟΣΤΟΣ= 8ΩΡΕΣ Χ 4,5λιτρα/ωρα=36 λιτρα Χ 1€=36€ (η κατανάλωση λίτρα/ώρα αφορά τον καυστήρα που έχω σύμφωνα με τον κατασκευαστή του)
ΛΕΒΗΤΑΣ SAV5 = 8ΩΡΕΣ Χ 5kw X 0.09155€ = 3,62 Χ 23%(ΦΠΑ+ΤΕΛΗ+,,,,)=4,504

Βλέπω μεγάλο κέρδος.

Δοκιμαστικά θα κατασκευάσω το σύστημα που φαίνεται στα παρακάτω βίντεο. με δυο δίσκους με μαγνήτες και τρεις σπείρες χαλκοσωληνας Φ.18. Που θα τροφοδοτούν ενα σώμα σε 45τμ χώρο.
Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε ή θα κλαίμε τα λεφτά.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzmHG...feature=relmfu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F8vh...feature=relmfu

----------


## rch

Αλέκο αυτά που υπόσχονται δεν ισχύουν, δες το καθαρά από υπολογιστική πλευρά, του τέστιν:
Έχουμε 36 lt * 11.9 kWh = 428.4 kW, και 8 * 5kWh = 40 kW.
Δλδ, πολύ χονδρικά, περί το 10-πλάσιο ποσό θερμότητας - ενέργειας !!! 
Άσχετο αλλά το θέρμανσης θα εξισωθεί με το κίνησης από τον χειμώνα, όπως λένε...

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Για τον rch.
Το έχεις δει το σύστημα  μάλλον ΟΧΙ
το έχεις δουλέψει μάλλον ΟΧΙ

Εγώ και το έχω δει και το έχω δουλέψει 
είναι όπως τα λένε 
Πρόλαβα να το δουλέψω την τελευταία εβδομάδα του Μαρτίου. Μετά έπεισε το καλοκαιράκι και δεν άναβε συνέχεια το καλοριφέρ. 

Από 25ε πετρέλαιο πήγα στα 11ε ρεύμα Ε κάτι είναι και αυτό.

και για να μη λέμε και πολλά δείτε και τη φώτο της εγκατάστασης μου 
Έχω 4 σώματα πάνελ 110Χ90
Ο λέβητας είναι η γκρι σωλήνα  

Untitled - 1.jpg

----------


## aktis

Ο κατασκευαστης λεει οτι η θερμανση με δινορευματα ειναι πιο αποδοτικη και 
δινει βαθμο αποδοσης ως 0.99  και αλλα πλεονεκτηματα σε σχεση με τη θερμανση νερου με αντισταση η ηλεκτροδια
( παντα , θερμανση νερου με ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια )
http://www.sav-energy.ru/en/tech/benefits

Υπαρχει ομως και η θερμανση με αντλια θερμότητος όμως , οπου ο "βαθμος αποδοσης"  COP ξεπερναει το 2   
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_pump#Efficiency


Τωρα ποσο κανει η Kwh απο ΔΕΗ η απο  πετρελαιο κλπ , εξαρταται απο πολλους παραγοντες και δεν ειναι κατι σταθερο ...
 Αρα θεωρω , οτι πρεπει να εξετασεις και τη λυση με αντλιες θερμοτητος , αν ενδιαφερεσαι για χρηση ηλ ρευματος

----------


## kpetros

> Αλέκο αυτά που υπόσχονται δεν ισχύουν, δες το καθαρά από υπολογιστική πλευρά, του τέστιν:
> Έχουμε 36 lt * 11.9 kWh = 428.4 kW, και 8 * 5kWh = 40 kW.
> Δλδ, πολύ χονδρικά, περί το 10-πλάσιο ποσό θερμότητας - ενέργειας !!! 
> *Άσχετο αλλά το θέρμανσης θα εξισωθεί με το κίνησης από τον χειμώνα,* όπως λένε...



λιγο ασχετο , ισως , αλαλ και τα δυο πετρελαια ειναι ολοιδια , απλα αλλαζουν τα χρωματα , αχρωμο το ενα , κοκκινο το αλλο . 
το θερμανσης δουλευει gg ακομα και σε πετρελαιοκινητιρα αυτοκινητου


παντος στο θεμα "αποδοσης" , σιγουρα οτιδηποτε ηλεκτρικο κερδιζει το πετρελαιο , ομως η μαμα ΔΕΗ εχει αλλη αποψη

----------


## rch

@Mιχάλης,
Είδες να αναφέρω πουθενά ότι έχω δει/χρησιμοποιήσει/κάνει/ράνει αυτό το σύστημα; Ουτε καν θα μου πέρναγε απ το μυαλό να μπω σε αυτή τη λούπα.
Πέραν τούτου φαίνεται να σνομπάρεις και τον 2ο θερμοδυναμικό νόμο. Anyway, έστω ότι ένας λέβητας έχει 90% eff, το δικό σου σύστημα πόσο έχει;
25/1,547 = 16.2 * 11.9 * 0.9 = 173.5 kW, 11/0.015 = 73.33 kW , δλδ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΒΑ = 2.4 !!! Οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις το Νόμπελ έρχεται οσονούπω...
Η μόνη περίπτωση να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο είναι οι αντλίες θερμότητας όπως είπε το παλικάρι πάνω που έχουν COP > 1 μέχρι κανα 5άρι φτάνει νομίζω πλέον στα έρκονς.
Άμα θες παρέθεσε τα στοιχεία που έχεις στην διάθεσή σου για το υπερσύστημα να το ψάξουμε κι άλλο ...

----------


## Papas00zas

> λιγο ασχετο , ισως , αλαλ και τα δυο πετρελαια ειναι ολοιδια , απλα αλλαζουν τα χρωματα , αχρωμο το ενα , κοκκινο το αλλο . 
> το θερμανσης δουλευει gg ακομα και σε πετρελαιοκινητιρα αυτοκινητου
> 
> 
> παντος στο θεμα "αποδοσης" , σιγουρα οτιδηποτε ηλεκτρικο κερδιζει το πετρελαιο , ομως η μαμα ΔΕΗ εχει αλλη αποψη



Το πετρέλεαιο θέρμανσης ΔΕΝ είναι για κινητήρες. Ο λόγος; έχει θείο,εξού και το κόκκινο χρώμα του. Αν το βάλεις σε κινηρα, θα τον κλαις γιατί μαζί με το πετρέλαιο καίγεται και το θείο, σχηματίζοντας θειικό οξύ. Αυτό τρώει τα μέταλλα σγα-σγα. Το κίνησης είνα αποθειωμένο, εξού και το διαφανές χρώμα. 
Για τη ΔΕΗ ξέρω ότι έχει θεσπίσει τιμολόγιο για θέρμανση με θερμοσυσσωρευτές. Μπορείς να εκμεταλλευτείς και το νυχχτερινό ρεύμα.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Δεν θα μπω καν στο κόπο να ερθω σε αντιπαράθεση μαζί σου 
Εσύ τα υπολογίζεις όπως θες και σε συμφέρει 
Αφού σου αρέσει η αντλία θερμότητας καλώς Βάλε αντλία  
Αλλά μη μπλέκεις τη θερμική απόδοση με το συντελεστή απόδοσης που ως γνωστό δεν υπερβαίνει το 1
Αν τώρα με τους υπολογισμούς σου βγάλεις 2.4 χάρισμα  σου το νομπελ

----------


## rch

Άξιο απορίας τοτε γιατί μπήκες στον κόπο να μου την πεις την πρώτη φορά. 
Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι το νόημα ενός φόρουμ είναι η ανταλλαγή απόψεων, άμα δεν έχεις όρεξη/γνώση/whatever μη σχολιάζεις (και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος).
P.S. δεν νομίζω να μπέρδεψα τις 2 έννοιες και αν κάνεις άλλους υπολογισμούς θα χαρώ να τους μελετήσω, γτ ξες, ενδέχεται να κάνω και λάθος.

----------


## Nemmesis

> ΛΕΒΗΤΑΣ ΠΕΤΡ. ΚΟΣΤΟΣ= 8ΩΡΕΣ Χ 4,5λιτρα/ωρα=36 λιτρα Χ 1€=36€ (η κατανάλωση λίτρα/ώρα αφορά τον καυστήρα που έχω σύμφωνα με τον κατασκευαστή του)
> ΛΕΒΗΤΑΣ SAV5 = 8ΩΡΕΣ Χ 5kw X 0.09155€ = 3,62 Χ 23%(ΦΠΑ+ΤΕΛΗ+,,,,)=4,504
> 
> Βλέπω μεγάλο κέρδος.



εγω βλεπω μεγαλο λαθος.. μπερδευεις διαφορετικες μοναδες... λιτρα περτελαιου με kw... 
 ο λεβητας τους αν καψει 36L θα σου δωσει πολυ χοντρικα 350Kw θερμοτητας στο σπιτι (αφαιρεσα της απωλειες του λεβητα)... το δικο σου συστημα για να σου δωσει 350kw θα πρεπει να καψει 350kw εαν ο λετητας ηταν ιδανικος και ειχε αποδοση 1... ετσι εχουμε και λεμε 350 Χ  0.09155€ = 32€ και αυτα χωρις να λαβουμε υποψην τις κλιμακοτες χρεωσεις.... επισης τι σπιτι εχεις??? ποιος μηχανικος σου υπολογισε οτι με 5kW εισαι μια χαρα??? ασε να ερθει ο χειμονας... ασε να ερθει η δεη και μετα ελα πες μας... εγω που σου μιλαω δεν ειμαι κανενας ασχετος ιδιοτης... Daikin Altherma περναω... αν δεν βαριεσε κοιτα το λιγο να μαθεις 5 πραγματα...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Εσύ τα υπολογίζεις όπως θες και σε συμφέρει



ναι.. αυτο μαλιστα... δεν κανεις εσυ λαθος αλλα ο rch... tragic

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Για τον rch.
> Το έχεις δει το σύστημα  μάλλον ΟΧΙ
> το έχεις δουλέψει μάλλον ΟΧΙ
> 
> Εγώ και το έχω δει και το έχω δουλέψει 
> είναι όπως τα λένε 
> Πρόλαβα να το δουλέψω την τελευταία εβδομάδα του Μαρτίου. Μετά έπεισε το καλοκαιράκι και δεν άναβε συνέχεια το καλοριφέρ. 
> 
> Από 25ε πετρέλαιο πήγα στα 11ε ρεύμα Ε κάτι είναι και αυτό.



Να μπω στην συζήτηση
Επειδή λοιπόν έγω εγκαταστήσει σε πελάτη και εγώ έναν επαγωγικό λέβητα, σαν αυτόν, (που ήθελε οπωσδήποτε τέτοιο λέβητα)*, όμως* απο την αρχή της σαιζόν, έχω να σου πω οτι στο τέλος της σαιζόν, ο εκαθαριστικός λογαριασμός της ΔΕΗ άλλα έλεγε. Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με τον πελάτη, το κόστος ήταν περίπου το ίδιο με το πετρέλαιο. Ο λόγος απλός: Λόγω της κλιμακωτής χρέωσης της ΔΕΗ ανάλογα με την κατανάλωση που ξεκινάει από 0,11€/Kwh και πάει στο Θεό.
Ασε που σε μονοφασική εγκατάσταση έχουμε ένα θέμα, αν μπορείς να λειτουγρήσεις ταυτόχρονα και άλλους μεγάλους καταναλωτές!!!!







> Δεν θα μπω καν στο κόπο να ερθω σε αντιπαράθεση μαζί σου 
> Εσύ τα υπολογίζεις όπως θες και σε συμφέρει 
> Αφού σου αρέσει η αντλία θερμότητας καλώς Βάλε αντλία  
> Αλλά μη μπλέκεις τη θερμική απόδοση με το συντελεστή απόδοσης που ως γνωστό δεν υπερβαίνει το 1
> Αν τώρα με τους υπολογισμούς σου βγάλεις 2.4 χάρισμα  σου το νομπελ



Μάλλον δεν ξέρεις τι εστι "αντλία θερμότητας". Λοιπόν η αντλία θερμότητς μεταφέρει την θερμότητα από ένα μέρος (πχ περιβάλλον) στο άλλο μέρος (πχ σπίτι). ΔΕΝ δημιουργεί θερμότητα από το μηδέν (που σε αυτήν την περίπτωση ο συντελεστής δεν μπορεί να ξεπεράσει το 1). Αρα η αντλια θερμότητας έχει συντελεστή πάνω από 1, συνήθως 2~3 και τα Inverter μπορεί παραπάνω, έως 4.
Ομως οι λέβητε τύπου αντλίας θερμότητας, έχουν ένα θέμα. ΔΕΝ κάνουν για μεγάλα κρύα, δεδομένου οτι δεν μπορούν να ανεβάσου την θερμοκρασία του νερού πάνω από 55°C. Για αυτόν τον λόγο έχουν ΚΑΙ αντιστάσεις που θερμάινουν το νερό, σε περίπτωση ανάγκης. Για ενδοδαπέδια θέρμανση είναι μια χαρά.

Φιλικά Πέτρος

----------


## Nemmesis

> Μάλλον δεν ξέρεις τι εστι "αντλία θερμότητας". Λοιπόν η αντλία θερμότητς μεταφέρει την θερμότητα από ένα μέρος (πχ περιβάλλον) στο άλλο μέρος (πχ σπίτι). ΔΕΝ δημιουργεί θερμότητα από το μηδέν (που σε αυτήν την περίπτωση ο συντελεστής δεν μπορεί να ξεπεράσει το 1). Αρα η αντλια θερμότητας έχει συντελεστή πάνω από 1, συνήθως 2~3 και τα Inverter μπορεί παραπάνω, έως 4.
> Ομως οι λέβητε τύπου αντλίας θερμότητας, έχουν ένα θέμα. ΔΕΝ κάνουν για μεγάλα κρύα, δεδομένου οτι δεν μπορούν να ανεβάσου την θερμοκρασία του νερού πάνω από 55°C. Για αυτόν τον λόγο έχουν ΚΑΙ αντιστάσεις που θερμάινουν το νερό, σε περίπτωση ανάγκης. Για ενδοδαπέδια θέρμανση είναι μια χαρά.
> 
> Φιλικά Πέτρος



εχεις δικαιο σε ολα εκτος απο το τελευταιο.. πλεον υπαρψουν αντλιες θερμοτητας που μπορουν να ανεβασουν την θερμοκρασια του νερου μεχρι και 80βαθμους με θερμοκρασιακο ορια τους -20 χωρις την χρηση αντιστασεων... κοιτα για το DAIKIN ALTHERMA υψηλων θερμοκρασιων.. το πετυχενει με την χρηση δυβαθμιας συμπιεσης... εχει δυπ ψυκτικα κυκλωματα.. ενα r410a και ενα r134a... οι εναλακτες ειναι ενας φρεον αερα για να τραβαει την θερμοτητα απο την ατμοσφαιρα... εναν εναλακτη φρεον φρεον για να ενωσει τα δυο ψυκτικα κυκλωματα και εναν φρεον νερου για να ζεστανει το νερο... αν θελεις περισσοτερες πληροφοριες ρωτα οτι θελεις..

----------


## BESTCHRISS

ενα συστημα που θα βοηθησει ειναι η *ηλιακη θερμανση
*http://www.assosboilers.com/el/hot-w...g-systems.html

----------


## vasilllis

> εχεις δικαιο σε ολα εκτος απο το τελευταιο.. πλεον υπαρψουν αντλιες θερμοτητας που μπορουν να ανεβασουν την θερμοκρασια του νερου μεχρι και 80βαθμους με θερμοκρασιακο ορια τους -20 χωρις την χρηση αντιστασεων... κοιτα για το DAIKIN ALTHERMA υψηλων θερμοκρασιων.. το πετυχενει με την χρηση δυβαθμιας συμπιεσης... εχει δυπ ψυκτικα κυκλωματα.. ενα r410a και ενα r134a... οι εναλακτες ειναι ενας φρεον αερα για να τραβαει την θερμοτητα απο την ατμοσφαιρα... εναν εναλακτη φρεον φρεον για να ενωσει τα δυο ψυκτικα κυκλωματα και εναν φρεον νερου για να ζεστανει το νερο... αν θελεις περισσοτερες πληροφοριες ρωτα οτι θελεις..




οχι,αν δεις τον τυπο για ψηλες θερμοκρασιες εχει και αντιστασεις.τωρα αν ποτε τις χρησιμοποιει δεν ξερω, αλλα τις εχει.

----------


## Nemmesis

> οχι,αν δεις τον τυπο για ψηλες θερμοκρασιες εχει και αντιστασεις.τωρα αν ποτε τις χρησιμοποιει δεν ξερω, αλλα τις εχει.



οχι... δεν εχει αντιστασεις το συστημα που λεω... υπαρχει δυνατοτητα αν θελεις να βαλεις ομως ειναι χωρια κιτακι και ειναι στα 6kw.... ψαξε καλα αυτο που σου λεω....

----------


## makocer

45% οικονομια...........πω πω......................!

----------


## vasilllis

http://www.energetikasolar.gr/index....ally-induction

το λεει ξεκαθαρα 2,5κw/h ωριαια καταναλωση αποδιδει 2500kcal.οσο ακριβως ειναι η μετατροπη .100% αποδοση.Οσο φανταζομαι ολες οι ηλεκτρικες συσκευες που μετατρεπουν την ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια σε θερμικη.

----------


## vasilllis

> οχι... δεν εχει αντιστασεις το συστημα που λεω... υπαρχει δυνατοτητα αν θελεις να βαλεις ομως ειναι χωρια κιτακι και ειναι στα 6kw.... ψαξε καλα αυτο που σου λεω....




τωρα ειδα την απαντηση σου.το κοιταξα 

ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ.

----------

Nemmesis (11-10-12)

----------

